# Why do TPO and TG antibody levels/numbers fluctuate?



## bily (Mar 18, 2013)

Antibody levels appear to fluctuate on peoples blood test results, and I would love to know why and what specific levels/numbers mean! Do they correlate with Hashimoto symptoms or damage to the thyroid?

I would like to get my low-high antibody levels down with dietary changes. I'm in the early stages of Hashimoto's with a TSH in the normal lower level, and I am working to prevent further damage to my thyroid with dietary changes now. I'm not on medication.

Bloods Dec '13

*25-OH Vit D 63 nmol/L* (51-140)
*Anti Tg 442 IU/mL* (<116)

*Anti -TPO 57 IU/mL* (<35)

*Free T4 13.1 pmol/L* (8.2-22.0)

*Free T3 4.0 pmol/L* (2.0-7.0)

*TSH 1.7 mU/L* (0.50-4.4)

*Vit. B12 225 pmol/L* (>170) Last time tested was 2011 and it was 405 pmol/L


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

good question. the other problem is the anti body "attacks" possibly come and go? hence fluctuation if there is a correlation. im sure someone in the know can explain for us.

id love to get my TSH that low and have my t3 and t4 closer together. maybe with my new meds next time round


----------



## bily (Mar 18, 2013)

Hopefully your meds will give you the results you need sooner rather than later BatMan.


----------



## bily (Mar 18, 2013)

Still wondering what antibody levels actually represent.

Anyone?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They generally represent the extent of the autoimmune attack at the time the blood was drawn. The answer to why they fluctuate is really hard to answer...most doctors and scientists don't have a good, universal answer. I suspect the answer will vary a bit from person to person, given what the individual's triggers are and the extent of their autoimmune disease.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

I asked my endo this question recently since my antibodies went from 165 to 550 in the matter of a month. He said not to focus too much on that number as it really just connotes a familial expression of Hashimoto's - do you have a family history of autoimmune disorders? I have family history on both sides (sister, mom and dad plus grandparents).

He also said that he had a patient who had a TPO at 10,000 and a year later it came back as 0.


----------



## Pinkprincess (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Bily

Good question, I was wondering if they fluctuate. My results were :-

TSH - 2.2 (range 0.20 - 6)

Free T4 -14.7 (10-20)

Thyroid peroxidase 33.8 (in our hospital the range is <60)

My folate was 6.19

I have ALL the symptoms of Hashi's plus low basal temp every morning, a multi nodular goitre (as seen on a scan), and 2 siblings with thyroid trouble. My GP and the 2 endos I have seen (well, "seen" is too strong a word as the appointments lasted 15 mins and the endos didn't want to hear about my symptoms. The 2nd one told me that although I had a multi nodular goitre and my thyroid was swollen when he examined me, it would not be affecting my health!) So, I have no diagnosis and have been discharged. :sad0049:


----------

